# Ivy! Happy Update!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well her new owners LOVE her and she looks AMAZING! They changed her name to Jenna after me! :smooch:

Thought you'd enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO super!!! You have a name sake! She looks great Jenna.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jenna looks beautiful. And nice of them to name her after you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She looks good...glad she found a forever home. Where have you been hiding? Haven't seen you post in forever.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

janine said:


> She looks good...glad she found a forever home. Where have you been hiding? Haven't seen you post in forever.


 
I've been missing your posts too!! So happy to see Ivy/Jenna in a good place and thankful that you were able to turn her health issues around!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sometimes I just need a break! lol (nothing happened, no one did anything to me or anything, just, sometimes I gotta do other things!).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

I've been worried about you, too, and I've sent several emails.

Jenna looks wonderful and thank you for finding her a wonderful and loving Home!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's great to see her looking so good and being loved.

Welcome back.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It's hard to believe it's the same dog! Welcome back, Jenna. Can you post a picture of Ian soon?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw she does look great! Why is she wearing the tee? lol


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

She looks great! Thanks for finding her a loving home.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jenna...good to see you posting again. Jenna (Ivy), looks great. I like her T. Ike likes his too.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a happy ending!! She looks great!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job...congratulations on finding her a good home.


----------

